# how much does a quart weight?



## larrymn

so how much does a quart of honey weigh? I will be selling honey in pint and quart jars and I need to know for the lables before i order them. how can you weigh honey in quart jars? what kinda scale will work?


----------



## NasalSponge

Three pounds if your talking about honey.


----------



## honeyman46408

qt=44oz


----------



## sqkcrk

larrymn said:


> so how much does a quart of honey weigh? I will be selling honey in pint and quart jars and I need to know for the lables before i order them. how can you weigh honey in quart jars? what kinda scale will work?


Get your jar. Weigh it empty. Fill it like you are going to fill all of them. Weigh it full. Do the math. Otherwise, any answer anyone else gives you will be slightly wrong. But, maybe you don't need to be that exact.


----------



## Nantom670

When I have bought it here, a pint has on it 22 oz and a qt has 44 oz.


----------



## Kavius

I found this calculator some time ago. It's a recipe site that has a converter for honey volumes/weights and metric/imperial.

http://www.traditionaloven.com/conversions_of_measures/honey_measurements.html

Though I do agree with sqkcrk that not all pints are created equal (filling variation), and therefore experimentation is the better way for what you are doing. Fill and test a few, take the average.


----------



## beedeetee

I can't actually get 3lb in a quart, but it is close. 2.9lb or so to the bottom of the band.


----------



## Intheswamp

How much does a quart weight? ...about the same as two pints.









Seriously, I'm going to be bottling some in the next few days and will be weighing them...I'll post back.

Ed


----------



## Captainfester

The density of all honey is not the same, hence the weight will not be the same...


----------



## whiskers

Are there laws that require honey to be sold by weight rather than by volume?
Bill


----------



## sqkcrk

Ye, there are.


----------



## Clairesmom

3 pounds here.


----------



## honeyman46408

I buy some jars that say Qt on the box but the jar says 1 Liter
1 Liter jar holds 48 Oz (3) pounds
1 Qt jar holds 44 Oz

I buy jars from who has them on sale


----------



## rtoney

State law or federal law?


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Due to American systems' multiple meanings, be sure to clarify: while a quart's contents of honey _weighs_ 44 oz., it is of course 32 fluid ounces of _volume_.


----------



## whiskers

In the American system a fluid ounce is the volume of an ounce of water. For this discussion the water is pure distilled and standard temperature of 0 C or 32 F apply. Sixteen fluid ounces to a pint (a pint's a pound the world around) but only for water. If the material being measured has a specific gravity (or density) different than water a pint doesn't weigh a pound. Thus a pint of gasoline weighs less than a pound and a pint of honey weighs more.

The metric system doesn't escape this problem. A liter (The volume of a cube 10 cm on a side) of water contains a kilogram (originally the definition of a kilogram if I remember my high school physics correctly). But as above a liter of almost any other material will contain a mass different from a kilogram.

The British Imperial system is different in many ways and will not be discussed here.
Bill


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: how much does a quart weigh?*



rtoney said:


> State law or federal law?


Standards of Weights and Measures are regulated at the State Level.

I think this subject, which gets brought up quite often, is something peoiple worry too much about. Weigh the empty jar and lid, weigh the full jar and lid, do the math. Otherwise, buy standard Honey Jars, fill them to the ring in the glass and slap a label on them. No one from Weights and Measures is going to bother you since you are so small anyway.

The only time a customer of mine, a store, had any trouble w/ selling any honey of mine it was because the honeybears didn't have labels on them, not because of the stated weight.

We can talk about what a certain size container will hold, but the seller is the one who needs to answer his/her own question, by doing what I prescribed above. Or, just slap a 44oz label on it and see what happens.


----------



## Broke-T

*Re: how much does a quart weigh?*

Our qts weigh 3 lbs. Check weighed a few last night.

Johnny


----------



## Daniel Y

*Re: how much does a quart weigh?*

Weight of 1 US Gallon of water = approx. 8.35 lb
Weight of 1 imperial gallon (eg UK measure) of water weighs 10 pounds by definition, at a specified temperature and pressure.

Since there are 8 pints in 1 U.S. Gallon a pint actually weighs 1.04375 with no regard to variation for temperature or pressure.

Weights and volumes are not interrelated. An ounce is an ounce in regard to volume or how much space it is. But it's weight will vary depending on the material that fills that space. Since honey is sold by weight the actual volume is not considered.

a cup is 8 fluid ounces and this does not vary. But a cup of honey weighs approx 12 ounces (avoirdupois), so 12-ounces (by weight) of honey will fill 1 cup (by volume). It is the weight of the honey per unit of volume that makes the difference.


----------



## tommyt

*Re: how much does a quart weigh?*

 Honey volume weight chart: 
Honey Cup Gram Ounce Pound Kilogram Tablespoon Teaspoon 
cup US 1 340g 12 oz 0.75 lb 0.34Kg 16 48 
ounce 0.08 28g 1 oz 0.06 lb 0.03Kg 1.3 4 
fluid ounce 0.1 42.5g 1.5 oz 0.09 lb 0.04Kg 2 6 
pound 1.33 453.6g 15.9 oz 1 lb 0.45Kg 21 64 
kilogram 2.94 1000g 35.3 oz 2.2 lb 1Kg 47 141 
tablespoon 0.06 21g 0.75 oz 0.05 lb 0.02Kg 1 3 
teaspoon 0.02 7.1g 0.25 oz 0.015 lb 0.007Kg 0.33 1 

*Convert cup of honey into grams g, ounces oz or tablespoons.
Honey equivalent measurements* 
Cups Grams Ounces Tablespoons 
⅛ cup of honey 42.5 gram 1.5 ounce 2 tbl.sp 
¼ cup of honey 85 gram 3 ounce 4 tbl.sp 
⅓ cup of honey 113.3 gram 4 ounce 5.3 tbl.sp 
⅜ cup of honey 127.5 gram 4.5 ounce 6 tbl.sp 
½ cup of honey 170 gram 6 ounce 8 tbl.sp 
⅝ cup of honey 212.5 gram 7.5 ounce 10 tbl.sp 
⅔ cup of honey 226.7 gram 8 ounce 10.7 tbl.sp 
¾ cup of honey 255 gram 9 ounce 12 tbl.sp 
⅞ cup of honey 297.5 gram 10.5 ounce 14 tbl.sp 
1 cup of honey 340 gram 12 oz 16 tbl.sp

Copy Paste from link posted above


----------

